# Not sure what its called



## hdoilcan (Nov 20, 2011)

hello, I'm looking to know what this is called lol I can explain it an hopefully someone will know what I'm talking about.
It's the plate that's on a router table that the router connects to. You can pick it up off the router table and the router is screwed to it? HaHa yah mabe a stupid question lol
I need to know what it's called b4 I can search to purchase one. 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This maybe be what you are talking about 

Router accessories

===



hdoilcan said:


> hello, I'm looking to know what this is called lol I can explain it an hopefully someone will know what I'm talking about.
> It's the plate that's on a router table that the router connects to. You can pick it up off the router table and the router is screwed to it? HaHa yah mabe a stupid question lol
> I need to know what it's called b4 I can search to purchase one.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hdoilcan (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Bob, just what I was looking for.


----------

